# Chance and I in the park



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Chance and I have recently discovered the enclosed park over the road, its suppost to be for people playing sports but during the day its empty espically when its like today. I make sure all the gates are closed and Chance has a good run around as I wouldn't dare let him of the lead, he runs for his freedom!!

Here he is before we went out, modeling new collar and his star and bone bling!!









Action shot...









Ready to go...









and a video of him being cheeky...


Emma x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah bless him he looks so proud stood there. Love the colour of his coat.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

He looks very happy, and that collar looks wonderful with his colouring...Jill


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lovely, love the one of her looking through the fence she looks very proud


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely looking dog, and the collar is pretty smart to,


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

The other half said he looks stupid in his orange collar, hes lucky because their was a pink one, lol!! I wish I had a bitch too as I love pink!!

Chance is currently catching 40 winks, which is what he does for about 22hours a day, lol!!

Emma x


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh!!! what a darling fur baby xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bless him. I love the video Cute looking dog Is he the daddy to the puppies?


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Bless him. I love the video Cute looking dog Is he the daddy to the puppies?


Thats him, he met them on Tuesday and was pretty impressed, well actually more impressed with Mam, I told him that she wasnt interested, lol!!

Emma x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

No wonder the puppies were so cute!!!! I cant blame the mum for being not interested!!! typical man though they always give it a try!!!!!!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

he looks cuddley  awww bless x


----------

